# Help.... im hitting my driver terrible and the tee height is right!



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2011)

I am using a masters driver which is square, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

going to need a lot more info than that
in what way are you hitting it terrible?
if possible video your swing and post it on youtube and link it here and let us see
right now I will only be able to give you generic pointers
check the basics. grip, address, stance and posture. check the ball position


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes what Steve said mor einfo please there are guys here with great knowledge that will be able to help you.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2011)

YouTube - 14 year old golf swing

Here


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

The first thing that i would say is that you waste no time, perhaps this causes problems. In the video, you don't give yourself time to settle over the where the ball would be plus the club in the video looks like an iron. Perhaps the extra weight of the driver comes into play as your swing looks like it goes past the horizontal at the top. Also with that iron, you are choking right down on the grip, almost on the steel shaft. do you do this with the driver? perhaps the grips are too thick for fourteen year old hands???

I wish i had missed other sports out as i was growing and dived straight into golf. I am now 48 years old and have only had 12-15 years playing golf.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am gonna bet you slice your driver
you set up with your shoulders open to your feet and hips
this promotes the outside in swing you have, also know as coming over the top.
set up with your shoulders square to your feet and hips
now to really work on losing the slice swing only to half way and stop
you want the shafdt to be pointing to the right of the target line with the toe of the club at about 10 oclock when you stop
this will promote a hook (an over correction) but to lose the slice over correct until you hit it square and solid
good luck to you


----------

